# Ultra motor portia light electric vehicle electric bike



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $589.00*
End Date: Monday Mar-15-2010 18:55:31 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $589.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

